# Raffle for AS member 08F150



## unclemoustache (Oct 20, 2016)

Howdy,

Well, you've all known Scott for many years - a great guy with a love of chainsaws and large women. 
Here's some of his story:

He's had health problems for many years including crones, diverticulitis, anemia, chronic pain, dis degeneration, blood sugar issues, insomnia, and a bunch of fancy terms like hyperlipidemia. He also recently had a heart attack and a stroke. The poor guy is messed up, and then a couple years ago he was in a serious car accident. They did get a settlement from that which helped their finances, but to put the icing on the cake, his wife recently left him.

Without her income he's relying on Social Security, which isn't enough to pay his mortgage and living expenses. His savings is less than $1,000. The best option would be to pay off the home. He could afford things if the mortgage was done, but he still owes $49,000.

So I thought we'd help him out. I've started a Gofundme page for him and donated the first $100. I put the goal at $5,000, which doesn't go far toward the mortgage, but every little bit helps.

For the raffle, I have an awesome ported McCullough 10-10 saw that I won myself on a raffle here a couple years ago. I haven't used it much, but it's a great saw - starts easier than any of my other saws and runs very well.

I'll also donate a couple Uncle Moustache shirts, and maybe some other stuff I have once I dig around in the shop.

So I'll end this all on Saturday, December 3, so we can give him a nice Christmas present.

If you have things to put on the raffle, post them here. If you want to donate, go to the Gofundme page gofundme.com/scott-russell-2v57e9mh and make sure that I have your username or some other kind of identifying info. Every $10 enters a chance to win. My own donation will not be added. I've won in 2 raffles here, so I'll take a pass this time.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 20, 2016)

Shared on another place


----------



## Whiskers (Oct 20, 2016)

I've never met the guy, but he really knew how to bring a sense of humor to the party. I'll scrape together some cash.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 20, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> love of large women.


 I believe this to be the underlying condition that unless cured will metastasise aggressively forthwith and the prognosis will not be good.
Take two skinnies and call a Dr if the issue persists come morning.


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 21, 2016)

Mastermind Worksaws would like to donate a port job on any good running pro saw.


----------



## poorboypaul (Oct 21, 2016)

Done!


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 21, 2016)

this will be my next $100 donation


----------



## Flymesouth (Oct 21, 2016)

Did 20 bucks. Am new here that might be weird but who cares. Cheers.
And jughead500 that redhead looks like you could slap her booty and create tsunami's for low lying asian countries haha!


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 22, 2016)

Dig deep guys.


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Oct 22, 2016)

I'll add $50 as soon as my new bank card comes in. Hell of a time for thieves to compromise my account. I don't want to see a man lose his home. I'll add what I can from the next paycheck too. Just keep posing pics of Snackies 08F150!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 23, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> Shared on another place


I "pinned" it to the top, over yonder. @El Moobs should this thread be included over there?


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 23, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> I "pinned" it to the top, over yonder. @El Moobs should this thread be included over there?



Yes Jon. I think it should. 

I've met Scott many times. He's a good guy, and he needs our help.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 23, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> I "pinned" it to the top, over yonder. @El Moobs should this thread be included over there?


oh ok thank ya Man!


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 23, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> Yes Jon. I think it should.
> 
> I've met Scott many times. He's a good guy, and he needs our help.


Repped Cuz!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> this will be my next $100 donation
> View attachment 532703


OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH HELL YEA,,,, that would make me feel better


----------



## Whiskers (Oct 23, 2016)

You think you've got health problems now. I think the saying goes, eat an apple a day and staying away from chicks with $100 bills tattooed on their ass keeps the doctor away!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 23, 2016)

i want to say thanks in advance to everyone,,,,, i have sit here and cried everyday,, i wont type a bunch of stuff since most of it is known already but i am in some serious crap right now,,, as of right now i have 800 in the savings and 39 in the checking with 1 1/2 weeks before my next check,,,, any one of my family members could pay this place off and that would be pocket change,,,, she screwed me over bad,, she is sitting in eastern ky with almost no bills and not willing to find a job until next year,,,,, she left a very nice home (posting realtor listing on other thread),,, great paying job,,,, i gave her everything she wanted,,, had a guy ready to buy the place even though we are having problems finding the title (thanks to the bank),,, she turned the offer down,, would have taken care of everything and the buyer said they couldnt go any higher on offer,,,,, in a nut shell i am totally screwed in every direction,,there is many days it is hard to even take care of myself,,,i am so stressed right now i am heading toward nother stroke or heart attack,,, she has not one time contacted me to see if i am alright,,, my family are not willing to help much,,,, so i am pretty much on my own,,,, i hate this so much,, i built this place from scratch,, it used to be an old single wide on 2 acres and now i had this,,,,,,,,, i hope to find a buyer but that is not looking good at all before i run out of savings,, if i run out of savings i will have no choice but to walk away and hope i have a place to walk to,,,,,,,,, that is the short of it,,,,,,, thankyou again to everyone


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 23, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> OOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHH HELL YEA,,,, that would make me feel better


since she'll make you feel better ill just keep her.........midget.lol


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Oct 23, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i want to say thanks in advance to everyone,,,,, i have sit here and cried everyday,, i wont type a bunch of stuff since most of it is known already but i am in some serious crap right now,,, as of right now i have 800 in the savings and 39 in the checking with 1 1/2 weeks before my next check,,,, any one of my family members could pay this place off and that would be pocket change,,,, she screwed me over bad,, she is sitting in eastern ky with almost no bills and not willing to find a job until next year,,,,, she left a very nice home (posting realtor listing on other thread),,, great paying job,,,, i gave her everything she wanted,,, had a guy ready to buy the place even though we are having problems finding the title (thanks to the bank),,, she turned the offer down,, would have taken care of everything and the buyer said they couldnt go any higher on offer,,,,, in a nut shell i am totally screwed in every direction,,there is many days it is hard to even take care of myself,,,i am so stressed right now i am heading toward nother stroke or heart attack,,, she has not one time contacted me to see if i am alright,,, my family are not willing to help much,,,, so i am pretty much on my own,,,, i hate this so much,, i built this place from scratch,, it used to be an old single wide on 2 acres and now i had this,,,,,,,,, i hope to find a buyer but that is not looking good at all before i run out of savings,, if i run out of savings i will have no choice but to walk away and hope i have a place to walk to,,,,,,,,, that is the short of it,,,,,,, thankyou again to everyone




Over 4x what I have in the bank. You can go usually go 3-4 payment behind before the bank starts to squeek. Talk to them though!
I've sold pretty much anything extra to keep afloat.

I pretty well quit worrying about money and that took away a lot of stress. Got to a point I was VERY close to driving off a bridge or suck starting a 12 gauge.

Money comes and goes, the bills get paid when I have the money. Most debtors are pretty decent in understanding.), the ones that arent, oh well. Can't squeeze blood out of a turnip! 

I know all too well about health issues... I almost died this spring from a lung infection.
The VA seems to think I should be able to live off my disability which doesn't even cover the mortgage. Some days it's rough just getting my boots on, never mind working.

Anyhow keep your head up, keep your stick on the ice. Go motorboat a fatty (least that seems to be your thing!).


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all - lots of views but not many donations.
Please help. Doesn't need to be much, but please give something.

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win a ported Mccullough 10-10.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 24, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Hey all - lots of views but not many donations.
> Please help. Doesn't need to be much, but please give something.
> 
> _Every $10 enters you into a chance to win a ported Mccullo*c*h 10-10._
> ...



And a "port job" by @El Moobs.

I'm going to check through my stuff, and see what I can donate as a raffle prize.


----------



## Dub11 (Oct 25, 2016)

I threw in 40 unclemoustache under Wayne Ogle. You guys are good for looking out for this man.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll donate a used 346xpg , good overall condition except the front cases have some paint worn off. I'll post some picks later.


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 25, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> I'll donate a used 346xpg , good overall condition except the front cases have some paint worn off. I'll post some picks later.



That's awesome Mark. You are a good man. 

I'm surprised to see this not moving any faster than it is. I know money is tight for me these days, and I guess that's the case everywhere.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2016)

Just got a PM from someone. They wish to remain anonymous with their donation, so anyone who wants can mail a check made out to me, Josh Peterson, and mail it to 302 S. Railway St. Mascoutah, IL 62258. Let me know whether or not you want to be in the raffle with your donation.

Many thanks to Mark and Moobs for thier donations. 

The current list of raffle items is:

Ported McCullough 10-10 - Josh Peterson - Uncle Moustache
Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - Stihlaficionado
Port job on pro saw - Randy (I think??) something-or-other - El Moobs


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll be contributing to the donation pool and find something to put into the raffle this afternoon as well.

Josh, when is the end date of this fundraiser?


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 25, 2016)

I will donate 2 rsf 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chains for the cause with the shipping lower 48 .. Scott is a helluva guy ..
Chris


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Howdy,
> 
> 
> I'll also donate a couple Uncle Moustache shirts, and maybe some other stuff I have once I dig around in
> ...





svk said:


> I'll be contributing to the donation pool and find something to put into the raffle this afternoon as well.
> 
> Josh, when is the end date of this fundraiser?



Towards the bottom of the first post/ novel......LOL!


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 25, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Just got a PM from someone. They wish to remain anonymous with their donation, so anyone who wants can mail a check made out to me, Josh Peterson, and mail it to 302 S. Railway St. Mascoutah, IL 62258. Let me know whether or not you want to be in the raffle with your donation.
> 
> Many thanks to Mark and Moobs for thier donations.
> 
> ...




For those that ain't figured it out yet........El Moobs is Mastermind. 

Long story.......and mostly my fault. My "Mastermind" profile is locked. I can't use it, so I started this profile "El Moobs". 

Those that have known me awhile will "get it". 

Yeah......the mods know I'm here......and have made me feel completely welcome. I appreciate that. 

At any rate.......I will port a pro saw for one of the winners of this raffle. It needs to be a low hour pro saw of any brand. I will cut the squish and base, port it, do a muffler mod, test run it......and ship it back.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> For those that ain't figured it out yet........El Moobs is Mastermind.
> 
> Long story.......and mostly my fault. My "Mastermind" profile is locked. I can't use it, so I started this profile "El Moobs".
> 
> ...


_*REPORTED!!! *(no particular reason)._


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

*UPDATED*

The current list of raffle items is:

Ported McCullough 10-10 - Josh Peterson - Uncle Moustache
Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - Stihlaficionado
Port job on pro saw - El Moobs[/QUOTE]
2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain (Assuming 2 separate prizes?) with shipping to lower 48 -Skippysphins
Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)-SVK

Alright folks, who is next?


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2016)

El Moobs said:


> For those that ain't figured it out yet........El Moobs is Mastermind.
> 
> Long story.......and mostly my fault. My "Mastermind" profile is locked. I can't use it, so I started this profile "El Moobs".
> 
> Those that have known me awhile will "get it".




I figured that much out, but I don't know the real names of many around here. I can barely remember my own 83 kids' names, so I don't try and remember anything here either.

Free Mastermind saw job - maybe I'll have to rescind my sacrificial claim to not being in the drawing myself!!


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 25, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> I figured that much out, but I don't know the real names of many around here. I can barely remember my own 83 kids' names, so I don't try and remember anything here either.
> 
> Free Mastermind saw job - maybe I'll have to rescind my sacrificial claim to not being in the drawing myself!!



Hello Josh. My name is Randy Evans.


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Josh I'm Chris Gifford aka Skippy


----------



## skippysphins (Oct 25, 2016)

svk said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> The current list of raffle items is:
> 
> ...


2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain (Assuming 2 separate prizes?) with shipping to lower 48 -Skippysphins
Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)-SVK

Alright folks, who is next?[/QUOTE]
Just 1 prize ( 2 _72 dl 3/8 .050 rsf fill skip chains)


----------



## Armbru84 (Oct 25, 2016)

I just donated. Hope things turn around for ya man. Just keep your head up.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 25, 2016)

alrighty guys the go fund me page is starting to look better.ill go through and see what i can come up with for the raffle iin the next few days.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 25, 2016)

i know i havent been on here for a while,,,, you guys have got my tears going right now,,,,,,the last several days i have been running into road blocks,, one right after another,,, was talking to dad yesterday and he told me if worst case senerial i can go pitch a tent someplace,,,, yes that really pissed me off bad,,, and now i know 100% sure my so called christian blood family or the church i am a member of wont be offering to help,,,,, i was in the same room with our preacher and one of the elders yesterday and they didnt ask me if there is anything that they can do to help and they know what is going on,,,, so i know now where they stand,,, going to look at an apartment in the morn but that will be another road block,,, you have to be 55 to live there and i wont be 55 until april so may end up getting another slap in the face,,, the process is going to get the title for this place finally,, going to go by and get the paperwork int he morn and see if that will work to get it done,,,,, i am 1 more slap in the face of going back to the nut house,, was there several years ago and about ready to go there again,,,, had to have a friend of mine keep my pistol and all my pain meds,,, again guys you all have no idea what this means what you all are doing for me,,,,,,,,,,, oooohhhhh to this day she has not texted me or called to see how i am doing,,,, so screw her,,,, i would take another heart attack,,, kick in the sack or have someone shove a huge dried up corn cob up my ass before i would take her back,,,,,,,,,, ok, time to dry the cry towel


----------



## n240sxguy (Oct 25, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i know i havent been on here for a while,,,, you guys have got my tears going right now,,,,,,the last several days i have been running into road blocks,, one right after another,,, was talking to dad yesterday and he told me if worst case senerial i can go pitch a tent someplace,,,, yes that really pissed me off bad,,, and now i know 100% sure my so called christian blood family or the church i am a member of wont be offering to help,,,,, i was in the same room with our preacher and one of the elders yesterday and they didnt ask me if there is anything that they can do to help and they know what is going on,,,, so i know now where they stand,,, going to look at an apartment in the morn but that will be another road block,,, you have to be 55 to live there and i wont be 55 until april so may end up getting another slap in the face,,, the process is going to get the title for this place finally,, going to go by and get the paperwork int he morn and see if that will work to get it done,,,,, i am 1 more slap in the face of going back to the nut house,, was there several years ago and about ready to go there again,,,, had to have a friend of mine keep my pistol and all my pain meds,,, again guys you all have no idea what this means what you all are doing for me,,,,,,,,,,, oooohhhhh to this day she has not texted me or called to see how i am doing,,,, so screw her,,,, i would take another heart attack,,, kick in the sack or have someone shove a huge dried up corn cob up my ass before i would take her back,,,,,,,,,, ok, time to dry the cry towel



Pitch a tent? From your dad? Wow. Sorry you're going through this. I'm gonna pitch in what I can when I get paid in a few days. I don't know you, but I'm still saddened by your misfortune. I don't know your religious background, but I would say, lean on God. Break out the old Bible and try to find some peace and joy. You need it. I've never been through what you're going through, but He's never let me down through my trials. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 25, 2016)

Hang in there, buddy. You'll pull through all this, but that doesn't make the journey easy. Stay strong and all you have to do is put one foot in front of the other. Just do the next thing and hang in there. We're pulling for you!!!


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

*UPDATED*

The current list of raffle items is:

Ported McCullough 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache
Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado
Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs
2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain (Assuming 2 separate prizes?) with shipping to lower 48 [email protected]
Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)[email protected]
Count me in for two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
I'll chip in a new in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales. Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd

More prizes were donated over on Outdoor Power Equipment Forum. Too bad it can't be "linked" here, like AS can there.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 25, 2016)

hey Scott i'll deliver a personal swift kick in the sack if itll help get your mind off things.


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> The current list of raffle items is:
> 
> ...


Why don't you just list them here too with their username from over there?


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 25, 2016)

add a new Fiskars x7 and Timberline sharpener to the list.Timberline is used and includes 3/8lp and 3/8 burrs.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Why don't you just list them here too with their username from over there?


I meant the thread over there. 

Check out the list I made, by editing your previous post.

By the way, this raffle ends December 3rd, in case you missed that.


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> I meant the thread over there.
> 
> Check out the list I made, by editing your previous post.
> 
> By the way, this raffle ends December 3rd, in case you missed that.


Well as long as the list is updated I think all is well. 

**** happens to everyone at some point in their life. Hope we can get fiddy through this so he's able to get his house and look for a new woman.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

svk said:


> Well as long as the list is updated I think all is well.
> 
> **** happens to everyone at some point in their life. Hope we can get fiddy through this so he's able to get his house and look for a new woman.



He'll be shopping for a woman, the same way I sell livestock feed.......by the cwt (hundred weight)


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

Jon1212 said:


> He'll be shopping for a woman, the same way I sell livestock feed.......by the cwt (hundred weight)


Yeah I thought about commenting about that as well.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

*UPDATED*

The current list of raffle items is:

Ported McCullough 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache
Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado
Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs
2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain (Assuming 2 separate prizes?) with shipping to lower 48 [email protected]
Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)[email protected]
Count me in for two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
I'll chip in a new in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales. Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
New Fiskars X7 @jughead500
Timberline (gently used) with 3/8 and 3/8lp burrs @jughead500


----------



## svk (Oct 25, 2016)

*UPDATED*

The current list of raffle items is:

Ported McCullough 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache
Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado
Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs
2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain with shipping to lower 48 - @skippysphins
Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
Count me in for two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
I'll chip in a new in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales. Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
New Fiskars X7 @jughead500
Timberline (gently used) with 3/8 and 3/8lp burrs @jughead500

Updated as skippy wanted to keep the two chains together.


----------



## Jon1212 (Oct 25, 2016)

svk said:


> *UPDATED*
> 
> The current list of raffle items is:
> 
> ...



Yeah, I fixed that over yonder, but missed it over here.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 26, 2016)

I have a 8 piece carb adjusting set and service manual in flashdrive 5000+ manuals to donate


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 26, 2016)

Nice!


----------



## stihlaficionado (Oct 26, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> I'll donate a used 346xpg , good overall condition except the front cases have some paint worn off. I'll post some picks later.











Bought used, but never used it.

New top cover & new 353 clutch cover.


----------



## El Moobs (Oct 26, 2016)

This is looking good men.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 26, 2016)

Awesome!

Thank you all so much!!


----------



## mainewoods (Oct 27, 2016)

I'm in, donation gladly sent. Keep your chin up Scott, we are all pulling for you!


----------



## sunfish (Oct 27, 2016)

I just saw this & will kick in some $$ soon.


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 27, 2016)

just looked the posts since my last post ,,,, guys i am in tears right now,,, havent cried like this in a long time,,,,,,,,,,,, just an update,,,, got the so called paper work from the bank on the title deal and took it over to the county clerk and they said no go,,, the only way to get it straightened out now is to sue that bank and the state to get the title straightened out,,, i am looking at 6-12 months and several grand,, the money for attorney i would sue the bank to pay that so thats not really an issue,,, but the main thing is if i get the law suit going and we can only get an offer for what it would take to just walk away she wont sign the papers,,,, so it boils down to it is i am caught between a rocka nd hard place,,,, right now it may be a year before i can get an apartment due to the waiting lists,, checked on one yesterday at the old hospital in mayfield and it is only about 450 sq ft which is fine but they are getting 500 a month all utilities included but by the time i pay tv ,, food and all of that i will have about 50 bucks left a month,,, i see my doc next week and i am going to get him to put me on a sedative,, i have no choice,,,right now everything is hurry up and wait like the army,, i cant do anything right now but hope that a place comes open that i can afford,,,,, again,, i cant thank you guys enough,,,, you guys have given me some relief mentally,, i know i wont go hungry at least,, may be living in a tent but i wont be hungry,,,,, all of you guys are giving more help then i am getting from my own family and church and every time i think about that i just sit here and cry,,,


----------



## svk (Oct 27, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> just looked the posts since my last post ,,,, guys i am in tears right now,,, havent cried like this in a long time,,,,,,,,,,,, just an update,,,, got the so called paper work from the bank on the title deal and took it over to the county clerk and they said no go,,, the only way to get it straightened out now is to sue that bank and the state to get the title straightened out,,, i am looking at 6-12 months and several grand,, the money for attorney i would sue the bank to pay that so thats not really an issue,,, but the main thing is if i get the law suit going and we can only get an offer for what it would take to just walk away she wont sign the papers,,,, so it boils down to it is i am caught between a rocka nd hard place,,,, right now it may be a year before i can get an apartment due to the waiting lists,, checked on one yesterday at the old hospital in mayfield and it is only about 450 sq ft which is fine but they are getting 500 a month all utilities included but by the time i pay tv ,, food and all of that i will have about 50 bucks left a month,,, i see my doc next week and i am going to get him to put me on a sedative,, i have no choice,,,right now everything is hurry up and wait like the army,, i cant do anything right now but hope that a place comes open that i can afford,,,,, again,, i cant thank you guys enough,,,, you guys have given me some relief mentally,, i know i wont go hungry at least,, may be living in a tent but i wont be hungry,,,,, all of you guys are giving more help then i am getting from my own family and church and every time i think about that i just sit here and cry,,,


Drop me a PM. I know some folks in real estate who may be able to help you get things fast tracked. Or help you walk away from it whatever is best for you.


----------



## Uncle John (Oct 28, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Rx7man (Oct 28, 2016)

If cattle prices hadn't tanked in the last year I could be a little more generous.. Put $20 in the pot though

Try to keep your spirits up and your health!


----------



## Uncle John (Oct 29, 2016)

Looks like we could do a lot better!


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 29, 2016)

OK gents! Some of you believe in karma, and some of us believe in "do unto others." Either way, the principle is that you pay it forward first and you'll get blessing in return when you are in need. Not asking for a mint - even $10 will help. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 29, 2016)

I got in ! Scott is a great guy and a good friend . He has helped any way he could over the years so a little pay back is in order here !


----------



## n240sxguy (Oct 29, 2016)

In for karma and a little do unto others.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## svk (Oct 29, 2016)

I believe in Karma and do unto others but what drives me to participate in these things is because I've been through some **** in my life a few times and know how good it felt to be helped. Every buck makes a difference.


----------



## n240sxguy (Oct 29, 2016)

When I was about 15, I remember my mom, my brother, and myself not being above to make ends quite meet. Our church brought over a bunch of groceries, and it made all the difference. It's good to help other people. Feels good for everybody involved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 29, 2016)

I was on the receiving end of one of these raffles 3 yrs. ago after a 18 day hospital stay , 15 days in ICU , wasn't expected to make it , some how I did . The bills from that even with insurance were crazy !!!
These people all did what they could to help me out , made all the difference in the world to me and my family . With the help I got from all around me I was able to pay that bill off in less than a year !!! Yes it was a lot of money I received from everywhere I had friends , some I didn't know were my friends ! For the most part AS is just one big family when it comes to one of us needs .
I always try and give back when I see one of these on here . I know what it did for me , and I won't ever be able to thank everyone enough !!! Scott was one of many that gave what they could , so I will be so happy to help him a little !!!


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 29, 2016)

I just found out from the WTF forum. Wow! Was a crappy story. I have wondered where he has been lately. I was SURE he got trapped under some snackie and couldn't get out! 

I have always loved to trade jabs with Fiddy. He seems like a great guy. I just gave a few dollars to help the guy out.

Hang in there, dude! I hope it somehow all works out for ya.

Unc, you are a great man for doing this. 

And this one's for you Fiddy....Get well soon! (sorry to the rest of you!)

...Sorry, pic is now gone. Worth it to get kiwibro to chip in a 20! Good man Kiwi!!!


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Oct 29, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Hey all - lots of views but not many donations.
> Please help. Doesn't need to be much, but please give something.
> 
> Every $10 enters you into a chance to win a ported Mccullough 10-10.
> ...



Pleased to help out Scott, Unc.

Hope he is able to get through this terrible time and that a lto of people chip in even if just a little.

P.S. I have hyperlipidemia, too. But then, so do a lot of people.


----------



## PhilMcWoody (Oct 29, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> I believe this to be the underlying condition that unless cured will metastasise aggressively forthwith and the prognosis will not be good.
> Take two skinnies and call a Dr if the issue persists come morning.



Hell no ... side effect of this thread is helping me develop a love of plus-plus-size femmes.


----------



## jughead500 (Oct 29, 2016)

beerbelly said:


> I just found out from the WTF forum. Wow! Was a crappy story. I have wondered where he has been lately. I was SURE he got trapped under some snackie and couldn't get out!
> 
> I have always loved to trade jabs with Fiddy. He seems like a great guy. I just gave a few dollars to help the guy out.
> 
> ...


man! what i would give to be that cookie right now!


----------



## o8f150 (Oct 29, 2016)

i just want to say something here,,,,, i had to really swallow my pride,,,, i have only looked at the go fiund me page a few times,,, looked it at a while ago and cried for 1/2 hour,,,, if it wasnt for you guys i would have been broke by the jan,, now it gives me until april,,,,, i am now 100% sure i will get 0 help from my so called christian family or the church i have gone to for over 10 years,,,, the truth came out today from dad,, he told me i just need to stop making payments on the house,,, i asked him where would i live,,ALL of the apartments that i can afford has a long waiting list so i have to stay here as long as possible and he is suppose to be a christian,, he used to be a deacon at the church,,,, i know you guys are not obigated to help like you are but from the bottom of my heart i am so greatful,,,, if it wasnt for you guys i would havehad to stop making the full payment in january because my savings would have been gone,,, i also found out it would take 6 months or more to get things straightened out to sell the palce so i have no choice but to walk away,,,, i have sent messages to people that i know even in different states that if something comes up that i can afford to live i would move,,, even sent a message to a friend of mine in kansas,,,, i can fit everying in a 5x8 uhaul and the back of the truck,,, to this day she still hasnt contacted me to see how i am doing,, my chrones is tearing me up,,,, all i can do now is wait and i know something will break for me,, you guys have no idea how much i appreciate everything,,,,,, thanks again from the bottom of my heart


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 29, 2016)

I'll donate $20 if beerbelly removes that picture and refrains from posting more. Heck, do we know who that young lady is and if she has a goFundMeATreadmill page?


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 29, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> I'll donate $20 if beerbelly removes that picture and refrains from posting more. Heck, do we know who that young lady is and if she has a goFundMeATreadmill page?


Done...pay up!


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 29, 2016)

It's still there. My eyes are still bleeding.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 29, 2016)

donated. hope everything work in your favor scott


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 29, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> It's still there. My eyes are still bleeding.


Now try it. I'm not good at deleting the crap I post!!!


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 29, 2016)

its gone. time to slide that 20 into the pot lol


----------



## Del_ (Oct 29, 2016)

Anyone else getting this message:

Your connection is not secure

The owner of www.gofundme.com has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 29, 2016)

nope


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 29, 2016)

that just mean you need to donate more money lol jk


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 29, 2016)

Worth every cent. Cheers fellas.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 29, 2016)

Aw- I missed the pic! But maybe that's a good thing. 

Thanks, guys! More donations today than any other day! We're 1/4 of the way there!


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 29, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Aw- I missed the pic! But maybe that's a good thing.


I think the cost to get it back is $25. How much do you, or anyone for that matter, want to see what they were missing out on?


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Oct 30, 2016)

I just threw in $200 to get the pic back. Get through the tough times and good things will come to you Scott.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 30, 2016)

Stihlasaurus said:


> I just threw in $200 to get the pic back. Get through the tough times and good things will come to you Scott.





Unsubscribing


----------



## beerbelly (Oct 30, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Aw- I missed the pic! But maybe that's a good thing.
> 
> Thanks, guys! More donations today than any other day! We're 1/4 of the way there!





KiwiBro said:


> I think the cost to get it back is $25. How much do you, or anyone for that matter, want to see what they were missing out on?





Stihlasaurus said:


> I just threw in $200 to get the pic back. Get through the tough times and good things will come to you Scott.



"I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack" Sorry Kiwi, seems like the cash out weighs your eye pain! Besides, isn't this really for Fiddy? Snack away old boy! Good job Greg!


----------



## backhoelover (Oct 30, 2016)

wish i could win the lottery!!!!! 10% to the small churches off the top, half for me and my family, and the other half would be put into a account to help people,


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Oct 30, 2016)

Finally got the new debit card in the mail. $50 added to the total. I'll try to add to the total again the next couple of paychecks. Good luck man.


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Oct 30, 2016)

beerbelly said:


> "I'm baaaaaaaaaaaaack" Sorry Kiwi, seems like the cash out weighs your eye pain! Besides, isn't this really for Fiddy? Snack away old boy! Good job Greg!
> 
> View attachment 534213



I did not see the pic the first time. That pic perfectly represents the Snackie. If someone wants it taken down, just donate more and I'm sure Beerbelly will take it down again.


----------



## KiwiBro (Oct 30, 2016)

If money talks, perhaps we need a pay-for-don't-play superPAC-style syndicate to collect enough money to outbid that scoundrel Stihlasaurus. I'll pitch in another $20 to inaugurate it, with our mission statement being to reach $205 to stem the bleeding of our eyes. If we get considerably more than $205, donors may receive a complimentary bottle of eye bleach should symptoms persist. Apart from donors, we need a fancy name, which escapes me at this juncture.


----------



## milkman (Oct 30, 2016)

If we could just get one of the mods to delete one of the snackies in the WTF thread for every $20 donated, maybe we could raise a lot more money for 08f150.


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Oct 30, 2016)

KiwiBro said:


> If money talks, perhaps we need a pay-for-don't-play superPAC-style syndicate to collect enough money to outbid that scoundrel Stihlasaurus. I'll pitch in another $20 to inaugurate it, with our mission statement being to reach $205 to stem the bleeding of our eyes. If we get considerably more than $205, donors may receive a complimentary bottle of eye bleach should symptoms persist. Apart from donors, we need a fancy name, which escapes me at this juncture.



How about "No Snack PAC".


----------



## svk (Oct 30, 2016)

milkman said:


> If we could just get one of the mods to delete one of the snackies in the WTF thread for every $20 donated, maybe we could raise a lot more money for 08f150.


Boom! Great idea!

@TonyK @pioneerguy600 are you guys in!?


----------



## ncpete (Oct 30, 2016)

Del_ said:


> Anyone else getting this message:
> 
> Your connection is not secure
> 
> The owner of www.gofundme.com has configured their website improperly. To protect your information from being stolen, Firefox has not connected to this website.



use another browser. FF has gone to crap. does not allow you to save the security settings you accept from page to page.


----------



## ncpete (Oct 30, 2016)

Scott's GoFundMe page.


----------



## unclemoustache (Oct 31, 2016)

OK y'all - not a single donation to Scott today. I'll be browsing for a snackey pic if I don't see a few donations tonight!!


----------



## svk (Oct 31, 2016)

Since it's Halloween.


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Oct 31, 2016)

Who can forget the Fiddy Satisfier?


----------



## tbone75 (Oct 31, 2016)

Oh my eyes !!!!! Need bleach !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## svk (Oct 31, 2016)

Are the donations rolling in yet? 

I had a snackie dinner tonight: about twenty candy bars as I handed out treats.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 1, 2016)

svk said:


> Since it's Halloween.
> 
> View attachment 534468


I like Turtles


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 1, 2016)

Leather backs or snapping turtles?


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 1, 2016)

hanniedog said:


> Leather backs or snapping turtles?


snappin turtles


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 1, 2016)

We had four donations yesterday. Thanks!!! Keep up the good work. Total donated amount is $1,620!


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2016)

time for a new box of kleenex


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2016)

i will donate the eye bleach so here you go


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 1, 2016)

here's my donation Unk. 3 brand new STIHL chains. 18 or 20 inch in .325 or 3/8 and pack of files to match. shipped lower 48. c'mon guys help our friend Fiddy out.


o8f150 said:


> i will donate the eye bleach so here you go
> View attachment 534571


nice eye wash Scott.


----------



## beerbelly (Nov 1, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i will donate the eye bleach so here you go
> View attachment 534571


Dang Fiddy, if I (most of us!) knew all that it would take was a little cash to make you post these rather than the usual array of "well proportioned snackies", I am sure we would have given a long time ago!!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 1, 2016)

His cure has begun. Keep donating and maybe he'll be cured for good!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 1, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i will donate the eye bleach so here you go
> View attachment 534571


Keep that up Scott ! LOL


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 1, 2016)

beerbelly said:


> Dang Fiddy, if I (most of us!) knew all that it would take was a little cash to make you post these rather than the usual array of "well proportioned snackies", I am sure we would have given a long time ago!!!


just for you my friend,,,, wait,,,, for all of you guys way to skinny for my liking


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 1, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> just for you my friend,,,, wait,,,, for all of you guys way to skinny for my liking
> View attachment 534650
> View attachment 534651
> View attachment 534652


----------



## cus_deluxe (Nov 1, 2016)

finally had a chance to read this whole thread, i feel for you scott. im not a religious guy, but i have faith that eventually good things happen for good people, it just takes longer for some than others. i threw in a few doll hairs, wish i could do it again a hundred-fold.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 2, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i will donate the eye bleach so here you go
> View attachment 534571


You sorry good for nothing lowlife deplorable midget.you should know better that skinny girls aren't welcome here.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 2, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> time for a new box of kleenex


Need a Midol and some Vagisil?
Set back a while buddy we have your back.


----------



## jughead500 (Nov 2, 2016)

Fiskars x and Timberline is ready to go


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> Need a Midol and some Vagisil?
> Set back a while buddy we have your back.


thanks,,,, since this has started,,, the help from you guys,,, i have calmed down a lot,,,, before this i was ready to eat a 12 gauge especially after i found out 100% sure that my so called church and so called christian blood family wasnt going to help,,,, hate to say but i have almost completely lost my faith in church,, i used to go all the time and every sunday i would have a check ready to go in the collection plate,,, now all of it really makes me wonder,,, i know i cant thank everyone enough


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 2, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> thanks,,,, since this has started,,, the help from you guys,,, i have calmed down a lot,,,, before this i was ready to eat a 12 gauge especially after i found out 100% sure that my so called church and so called christian blood family wasnt going to help,,,, hate to say but i have almost completely lost my faith in church,, i used to go all the time and every sunday i would have a check ready to go in the collection plate,,, now all of it really makes me wonder,,, i know i cant thank everyone enough


You just relax some now ! Things will get better !!! I have been down the same road more than once !!! It WILL get better , just takes a little time to get back up again .


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> thanks,,,, since this has started,,, the help from you guys,,, i have calmed down a lot,,,, before this i was ready to eat a 12 gauge especially after i found out 100% sure that my so called church and so called christian blood family wasnt going to help,,,, hate to say but i have almost completely lost my faith in church,, i used to go all the time and every sunday i would have a check ready to go in the collection plate,,, now all of it really makes me wonder,,, i know i cant thank everyone enough


Sorry to hear the church wasn't helpful. Even if you've lost faith in them don't lose faith!

The main thing is you get a plan in action. IE what happens after the fundraiser money is gone. We want to make sure you are able to live off of what's coming in on a monthly basis.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2016)

svk said:


> Sorry to hear the church wasn't helpful. Even if you've lost faith in them don't lose faith!
> 
> The main thing is you get a plan in action. IE what happens after the fundraiser money is gone. We want to make sure you are able to live off of what's coming in on a monthly basis.


yep,, have my ducks in a row,,,, as far as stretching the money out going to make it last as long as possible,,, right now i have everything cut back as far as possible but still in the hole,,, if i cant get this title crap straightened out in the next month or so to where i can sell the place legally then when the money starts running to low i will just stop making any kind of payments on this place and HOPE i can get into an apartment,, so even if i stop making payments for 3 months that will give me enough to get into an apartment,,,, everything is timing right now,,, uncle found me an apartment in his town but he said it was so small you couldnt swing a cat in it and it wa 375 a month everything paid,,, in other words he found a closet,, if worst case senerio i will move up there if that closet is available,,,,, i have a lead on 2 seperate places ( 1 bedroom) but of course theres a waiting list,,, if the worst happens i have a friend with about 30 acres and a couple of old barns that i can shack up in,,, was in boy scouts for years and the army so i have plenty of training to survive like that


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2016)

heres my donation to the cause


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 2, 2016)

Not sure where you live but here $375 wouldn't even rent a closet.

Hard to understand how the church would turn it's back. I've actually delivered firewood to several people that was paid for by church groups.


----------



## svk (Nov 2, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Not sure where you live but here $375 wouldn't even rent a closet.
> 
> Hard to understand how the church would turn it's back. I've actually delivered firewood to several people that was paid for by church groups.


Unfortunately some churches are run by folks who only go there to be seen there.......


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 2, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Not sure where you live but here $375 wouldn't even rent a closet.
> 
> Hard to understand how the church would turn it's back. I've actually delivered firewood to several people that was paid for by church groups.


i am in western ky,,,,,,,,,,, to make this short,, i have been going to that church for over 10 years,, have been layed up many times from surgeries ect ect at least a dozen times in that time period,,,, i have only gotten 1 card from them,,,, no phone calls to see how i am doing,, no visits,,, no food brought out after my hip surgery,,, yep,, i couldnt hardley get around,, sharon was working and we had to hire a woman to come in to help,,, yep its sad,, this is the worst part,,,, if one of the rich people like the jones,, holloways,, millers ect ect gets sick,,, their phones will ring off the hook,, mail box is full with cards and the front door is knocked on all day and they have plenty of food brought to them,,,,,,,, in other words if you dont have a high paying job,, huge amount of money in the bank and fancy house you are just like a bug on the floor,,,, this was proven to me last week,,, mom had surgery,, people stopping by all day long with food,, mail box full of cards and phone ringing off the hook,,, if that is christianity then i dont want no part of it,,,, i was taught growing up to go out of my way to help someone and thats what i did all my life,, thats the short of it


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 2, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i am in western ky,,,,,,,,,,, to make this short,, i have been going to that church for over 10 years,, have been layed up many times from surgeries ect ect at least a dozen times in that time period,,,, i have only gotten 1 card from them,,,, no phone calls to see how i am doing,, no visits,,, no food brought out after my hip surgery,,, yep,, i couldnt hardley get around,, sharon was working and we had to hire a woman to come in to help,,, yep its sad,, this is the worst part,,,, if one of the rich people like the jones,, holloways,, millers ect ect gets sick,,, their phones will ring off the hook,, mail box is full with cards and the front door is knocked on all day and they have plenty of food brought to them,,,,,,,, in other words if you dont have a high paying job,, huge amount of money in the bank and fancy house you are just like a bug on the floor,,,, this was proven to me last week,,, mom had surgery,, people stopping by all day long with food,, mail box full of cards and phone ringing off the hook,,, if that is christianity then i dont want no part of it,,,, i was taught growing up to go out of my way to help someone and thats what i did all my life,, thats the short of it


Scott, not all churches are like that. Many are exactly the opposite. Your knock is against a group of people, not Christianity.


----------



## n240sxguy (Nov 2, 2016)

blsnelling said:


> Scott, not all churches are like that. Many are exactly the opposite. Your knock is against a group of people, not Christianity.



Unfortunately too many churches are made up just like his. I take this as a lesson to make sure I'm not part of the problem with my little church. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Nov 3, 2016)

I'm sure many of us know at least one person that is involved with the church mostly as a status thing. The guy that built my house is up there in the ranks of the Mennonites. You'd think that you could trust a guy like that but turned out that we was more crooked than a room of lawyers. Stuff like if the building plans required 5 nails, he used 2 and put the other 3 toward another house he'd build.
For a while he was having guys with self loading log trucks contract out to him for doing the site clearing and hauling logs. (hauled to other church members in his little group of like minded people)

Well... there's only about 1/2 a dozen self loading log trucks in the area. One by one he went through everyone. Never paid or paid only a portion of what was agreed on. One guy got fed up and took 2 loads of logs home as partial payment, the builder tried to sue him (lost his ass and was made to pay in full haha!)

Anyhow, back on topic... check into local charities. Around here there are several that will help the needy with food, heat, power, clothing, etc, etc. Don't think that you have to been a street bum with only a grocery cart to your name to get help.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Nov 3, 2016)

Stihlasaurus said:


> Who can forget the Fiddy Satisfier?


Fiddy Frequent Flyer rep?


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 3, 2016)

One month to go and we are 1/3 of the way there!!


----------



## ncpete (Nov 3, 2016)

Scott's GoFundMe page


----------



## Blokhead (Nov 4, 2016)

Tried to donate just now, but it wouldn't go through.
Says "campaign not ready, There's an issue with this Campaign Organizer's account. Our team has contacted them with the solution! Please ask them to sign in to GoFundMe and check their account."


----------



## ncpete (Nov 4, 2016)

Blokhead said:


> Tried to donate just now, but it wouldn't go through.
> Says "campaign not ready, There's an issue with this Campaign Organizer's account. Our team has contacted them with the solution! Please ask them to sign in to GoFundMe and check their account."


Using FireFox? Try Chrome or IE, and should work fine.


----------



## Blokhead (Nov 5, 2016)

I use Chrome.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 5, 2016)

OK, account should be good now. Donate away!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 5, 2016)

I'm in. Payin it forward!!
Funny how people we don't even know are so generous compared to some we do know. 
I know!!!!
Hang in there bud [emoji2]


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## ncfarmboy (Nov 6, 2016)

I'm in for $. Also need to add to this list of prizes here whichever saw that doesn't get picked (in the Tree Monkey raffle helping a friend) Efco 8200 LN 10 hrs. max or Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel lines & filter can't remember on impulse line. Pic's of 440 on another site.
Shep


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 6, 2016)

ncfarmboy said:


> I'm in for $. Also need to add to this list of prizes here whichever saw that doesn't get picked (in the Tree Monkey raffle helping a friend) Efco 8200 LN 10 hrs. max or Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel lines & filter can't remember on impulse line. Pic's of 440 on another site.
> Shep


Awesome !!!


----------



## Blokhead (Nov 6, 2016)

It worked now


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 6, 2016)




----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 7, 2016)

https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russell-2v57e9mh/donate


Better do it!!!!!


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## o8f150 (Nov 7, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 535723
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i have been trying to loose a few pounds,, i hope so soon because as you can see my belt is getting to be a tight fit


----------



## HeRoze (Nov 7, 2016)

Sheesh, I can't my church to leave me alone.. 

Anyhow, get well soon fiddy!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 10, 2016)

https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russell-2v57e9mh/donate
$10 more will bring us to $2,000. Please help!


Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 [email protected]
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)[email protected]
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48

Thanks so much.


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 10, 2016)

hope this might help the cause


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 10, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> hope this might help the cause
> View attachment 536373
> View attachment 536374


Sure don't hurt none ! LOL


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 10, 2016)

It helped a lot. Thanks!!


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 10, 2016)

OH man ,I thought those were some of the raffle prizes.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 11, 2016)

hoskvarna said:


> OH man ,I thought those were some of the raffle prizes.


Best to just use them and move then right on down the road ! Keeping one is such a pain !!! LOL


----------



## sld961 (Nov 11, 2016)

Donated $20. Good luck Scott.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 12, 2016)

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 [email protected]
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)[email protected]
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Nov 14, 2016)

Finally able to make a little doughnashun....hope things are going as well as possible.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2016)

Scott's been a good guy and contributor to these forums.

Finally got a few bucks that I can kick in, and an item to add to the raffle, to motivate some others.

*New, MSA Forestry Helmet with Hearing Muffs, Face Shield, and Adjustable Suspension.*
_*Includes shipping to the lower 48 states (contact me if you live in Canada or Zimbabwe, or wherever)_

As pictured. This was a display sample, donated by a rep, so it may have a few finger prints on it. MSA helmets are slightly heavier than the common STIHL and Husqvarna forestry helmets, using the same components as for construction, heavy equipment operation, mining, etc. Replacement parts available through Grainger, Fastenal, most safety and welding supply shops, etc. Adjustable suspension is nice for bad hair days, or really windy conditions.











Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2016)

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

LINK! https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russ..._content=campaign_link_t&utm_campaign=welcome LINK!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 [email protected]
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)[email protected]
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert


----------



## svk (Nov 15, 2016)

Revised. (Not sure why skippy and I kept being untagged.) 

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

LINK! https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russ..._content=campaign_link_t&utm_campaign=welcome LINK!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @skippysphins
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2016)

svk said:


> (Not sure why skippy and I kept being untagged.)


The needs to be a space between the dash '-' and the at sign '@' for the HTML to read correctly. I fixed it on 'another site' since you brought it to my attention.

And _THANKS_ for donating a prize for Scott!

Philbert


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 15, 2016)

svk said:


> Revised. (Not sure why skippy and I kept being untagged.)
> 
> Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!
> 
> ...





Philbert said:


> The needs to be a space between the dash '-' and the at sign '@' for the HTML to read correctly. I fixed it on 'another site' since you brought it to my attention.
> 
> And _THANKS_ for donating a prize for Scott!
> 
> Philbert


yes, not that it matters but i keep getting missed for the 3 loops of stihl chain.


----------



## Philbert (Nov 15, 2016)

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

LINK! https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russ..._content=campaign_link_t&utm_campaign=welcome LINK!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 15, 2016)

thanks @Philbert


----------



## svk (Nov 16, 2016)

QTQA

Every $10 enters you into a chance to win one of these generous donations!

LINK! https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russ..._content=campaign_link_t&utm_campaign=welcome LINK!

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Nov 16, 2016)

Just donated another $50 to the cause. Hope it helps FITTY! May he post pics of snackies from here to eternity.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 18, 2016)

Thank you all so much for your donations. I can't tell you how much it means to him. Poor ugly midget blubbers every time he thinks of us. His wife left him, his folks won't help, and his church isn't doing much either. Looks like he will probably be able to stay in his home if he can get a bit more income and his meds don't get too expensive. I just hope we can manage to help him have a good holiday season and get through the rough times he's in now. 

You guys are awesome! Thank you!!!





https://www.gofundme.com/scott-russell-2v57e9mh/donate


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 21, 2016)

Howdy - I'm forming the list for the raffle drawing, but I'm having some trouble. There are many names on there I don't know who they are. Some have put a name up there but not their AS screen name, and a few from O P E. I don't know whether to include them in the drawing or not, since I don't know if they are AS or O P E members, or someone not related to the forums.
Here are the names:

Jim
Andy Smith
Victor Rozeboom
Mark Hoskey
Bob Forsythe
David Condon
Kevin Johansen
Phil Gray
John King
Ron Craig
Bryan Plust
Tony Connell
Cole Armbruster
Dallis Davis
Todd Mahy
Mel Markham
Paul Mccune
Alan Shubert
Kim Walker


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 21, 2016)

Mark Hoskey is Hoskvarna on either site. 


Sent from Hoskvarna hills


----------



## svk (Nov 21, 2016)

Include everyone in the raffle. If you can't track down a winner in, say 24 hours go to the next person.


----------



## mainewoods (Nov 21, 2016)

John King is "tbone75" on AS


----------



## svk (Nov 21, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Howdy - I'm forming the list for the raffle drawing, but I'm having some trouble. There are many names on there I don't know who they are. Some have put a name up there but not their AS screen name, and a few from O P E. I don't know whether to include them in the drawing or not, since I don't know if they are AS or O P E members, or someone not related to the forums.
> Here are the names:
> 
> Jim
> ...


Bob Forsyth is definitely on the site 
Bryan Plust is bplust

I swear half of those names sound familiar.


----------



## ncpete (Nov 21, 2016)

Just added what I could, and I put a call out to a veterans group I am part of on FriendFace.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 21, 2016)

mainewoods said:


> John King is "tbone75" on AS


Thank you I never thought to put my AS handle on there .


----------



## svk (Nov 21, 2016)

I finally contributed this morning. Hope we can get a few more folks in within the next two weeks!


----------



## Philbert (Nov 21, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> There are many names on there I don't know who they are.


Them's all aliases that I use to keep one step ahead of the IRS . . just send the prizes to me . . .

(Don't most/all of the contributions have an e-mail address to contact?)

Thanks for all your work making it happen. Hopefully, we can keep it straight going forward.

Philbert


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Nov 22, 2016)

How would a guy contribute without paypal and stuff? And stuff. Fiddy stay away from the snackies,they are bad for your health!


----------



## svk (Nov 22, 2016)

Jwalker1911 said:


> How would a guy contribute without paypal and stuff?


You do not need paypal. They just charge your credit or debit card.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Nov 22, 2016)

svk said:


> You do not need paypal. They just charge your credit or debit card.


I dont have a credit card. Im one of those weirdo's that still uses a check or money order.


----------



## svk (Nov 22, 2016)

Jwalker1911 said:


> I dont have a credit card. Im one of those weirdo's that still uses a check or money order.


I would assume Josh @unclemoustache would happily accept a check/MO and put you in the drawing.


----------



## ncpete (Nov 22, 2016)

yup, just as SVK said, Josh (UncleMoustache) has made his address available somewhere in this thread so that he can receive donations like that to add to the kitty.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 22, 2016)

You can send a check to me and make it out to Scott Russell.

My address is

302 S. Railway St.
Mascoutah, IL 62258

As for Gofundme, I only see the name, amount, and comments. 

Week and a half to go! Please help encourage others to donate. It would be great if we could get this up to $3000.


----------



## Jwalker1911 (Nov 23, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> You can send a check to me and make it out to Scott Russell.
> 
> My address is
> 
> ...


Does mail go to your house under unclemustache?


----------



## beerbelly (Nov 23, 2016)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Does mail go to your house under unclemustache?



If you address the envelope to:

"Sub-par Carpenter"
S.IL, Near St. Louis

It'll get there!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 23, 2016)

Jwalker1911 said:


> Does mail go to your house under unclemustache?




It's a small town. They all know me here.






beerbelly said:


> If you address the envelope to:
> 
> "Sub-par Carpenter"
> S.IL, Near St. Louis
> ...


----------



## Plowboy83 (Nov 23, 2016)

I put in a $100 to stop the fat girl pics


----------



## n240sxguy (Nov 23, 2016)

Threw in another $10 from sharpe. Get better bud. Forget that B! A guy at work fell out of a tree stand not long before I started, and his wife left him. She's one level further into hell than your's. Keep the faith. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farmer steve (Nov 24, 2016)

ok guys. i just put some in to break the $2700 mark. stihl lots of time to reach our goal for our friend Scott. happy thanksgiving all.


----------



## ncfarmboy (Nov 24, 2016)

Didn't see my name in the list. Wilson (Bill) Shepherd I'm ncfarmboy on both sites.
Shep


----------



## svk (Nov 24, 2016)

ncfarmboy said:


> Didn't see my name in the list. Wilson (Bill) Shepherd I'm ncfarmboy on both sites.
> Shep


If you listed your alias you are already in. He just posted the unidentifued folks.


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 26, 2016)

By the way, ONE WEEK LEFT to donate to ol' Fiddy. Like him or not, every $10 enters you into a chance to win some great stuff!! Please be generous.


----------



## Armbru84 (Nov 26, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Howdy - I'm forming the list for the raffle drawing, but I'm having some trouble. There are many names on there I don't know who they are. Some have put a name up there but not their AS screen name, and a few from O P E. I don't know whether to include them in the drawing or not, since I don't know if they are AS or O P E members, or someone not related to the forums.
> Here are the names:
> 
> Jim
> ...



I am Cole Armbruster. Armbru84


----------



## Plowboy83 (Nov 26, 2016)

I'm Matt Brinkley gonna try and get another 100 donated Monday


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Nov 27, 2016)

Was he military at some point?


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Nov 27, 2016)

And forgot to mention, Another 50 donated. I know its far from much but its what I can spare right now with trying to buy a house. Hope it helps fitty. I'll probably try to send what I can after the GoFundMe is over anyway.


----------



## treesmith (Nov 27, 2016)

I just bumped a sticky, doh!

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Stihlasaurus (Nov 28, 2016)

I've been away for a little while. Hoping this little beauty will help the cause:


----------



## Plowboy83 (Nov 28, 2016)

Stihlasaurus said:


> I've been away for a little while. Hoping this little beauty will help the cause:


Oh man that's bad


----------



## beerbelly (Nov 28, 2016)

Stihlasaurus said:


> I've been away for a little while. Hoping this little beauty will help the cause:


Wherever you were when you were away, DON'T go there again!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 28, 2016)

PaladinMan187 said:


> Was he military at some point?



Yes, he was Army for a bit. His MOS was 69N - Staff Nose-picker.


----------



## SeMoTony (Nov 28, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Yes, he was Army for a bit. His MOS was 69N - Staff Nose-picker.


While inna navy I never herd of that mos prolly Army thing eh?


----------



## LonestarStihl (Nov 28, 2016)

@chipper1


----------



## tla100 (Nov 29, 2016)

Just pushed it to $3k......good luck keep ur head up


----------



## ncpete (Nov 29, 2016)

08F150's go fund me


----------



## Plowboy83 (Nov 29, 2016)

Over $3k now keep donating guys


----------



## o8f150 (Nov 30, 2016)

i made another thread but for the people that didnt see it here is what i posted


i know josh was going to end the go fund me page on december 3rd but wanted to go ahead and post this,,,, from the bottom of my heart i am so greatful to everyone,, if it wasnt for you guys i would have been sunk especially 3 weeks ago i got 2 unexpected bills in the mail,,, if it wasnt for the go fund me that would have been the straw that broke the camels back and when it comes to medical bills they dont give you any lee way at all,,, now i have some decent food in teh frig and freezer and cabinets,, you can only eat so much soup,, baloney and hot dogs,,,
here is a fast update,
i turned down an apartment last week,, when it come to crunching the numbers it more then likely would have cost me more to live in an apartment then stay here so i turned it down,,she wants the house sold but screw her,, take me to court and have me thrown out
i have applied through the state to have my medicare premium paid by the state,, if that goes through then the state will pay my medicare premium which will save me each month,, i only qualify for 16 bucks in food stamps,,, geezz,, guess i am the wrong color
in the spring i will be picking up a FEW YARDS to cut,, people i used to cut for before my heart attack,, yes only a few,, i dont think i can handle any more then that and that will give me enough to stay in the black each month,,
my family has finally stopped giving me advice and all that crap now that i have proved to them,, yes i am 55 years old,, that i know what i am doing,, still no offer of help from family and no contact or help or anything from my church,,
sharon is hinting that she is wanting to come back,,, sorry lady,, you made your bed and now you have to lay in it,,, she thought the grass was greener on the other side of the fence but when she jumped she jumped into a plowed field,,,
ok,, enough of the update,,,, again guys i am so greatful to everyone,, you guys saved my bacon and i whole heartly appreciate it,,, i have sit here and cried more then once over this,, things are not fantastic but so much better then what they where,,, i cant afford to do what i want but with all the cut backs the numbers do look a lot better


----------



## Dub11 (Nov 30, 2016)

Glad to hear you see some light out there and give those guys a shout over at the ***


----------



## Tannerbob (Nov 30, 2016)

Glad to hear fiddy. I'll donate what I can to help. Just been putting it off to get some bills gone but I'm almost out of time now. Stay positive buddy. It'll all work out.


----------



## hoskvarna (Nov 30, 2016)

We have some wonderful friends out there!!!! Some we know,some we dont,other than SCREEN names.
It is very humbling !
Good luck ,be prayin for ya.
Ifin I win the lotto I will share ,but dont plan on me winnin.


----------



## tbone75 (Nov 30, 2016)

o8f150 said:


> i made another thread but for the people that didnt see it here is what i posted
> 
> 
> i know josh was going to end the go fund me page on december 3rd but wanted to go ahead and post this,,,, from the bottom of my heart i am so greatful to everyone,, if it wasnt for you guys i would have been sunk especially 3 weeks ago i got 2 unexpected bills in the mail,,, if it wasnt for the go fund me that would have been the straw that broke the camels back and when it comes to medical bills they dont give you any lee way at all,,, now i have some decent food in teh frig and freezer and cabinets,, you can only eat so much soup,, baloney and hot dogs,,,
> ...


Sure glad to hear yer doing better !!!!! Just keep hangin in there !!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Nov 30, 2016)

Had several donations today! Few more days to the raffle, but the Gofundme page will still be up for a while. Thank you all for helping out that ugly snackey-loving midget. He's a good guy who deserves much better than what he's had.


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 1, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Thank you all for helping out that *ugly snackey-loving midget*. He's a good guy who deserves much better than what he's had.


Triple that! 

Good luck dude. Hope you, at the very least, have a Merry Christmas. Peace be with you.


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 1, 2016)

Added today Good luck to 08F150 in his tough time.

Bump


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 2, 2016)

Tpagel said:


> Added today Good luck to 08F150 in his tough time.
> 
> Bump


sooo close 2 70% of the goal set at beginning, then 80?? I'm not the donor of the most,but no longer make payment on my property cause bank owns none of it, gave what used to go to bank. Just sayin if I was there this time, how would I prefer to b treated.After all trueism "what goes around comes around" Happy Holidays to all (-;


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 3, 2016)

Working on the raffle right now. Will get that up in a few hours.


I'll post the list of names in order and the list of raffle items. When it's your turn to choose an item, you have 48 hours to select, otherwise we move on to the next person on the list. I don't know how to get this info on "that other forum" O,P,E - hopefully someone will post it over there. We had at least 3 donations from them. Thanks guys!

For those of you that donated, you are awesome!! Thank you so much. Over $3,500 raised! 

For those of you that didn't donate - you suck.


----------



## Dub11 (Dec 3, 2016)

unclemoustas post: 6069803 said:


> Working on the raffle right now. Will get that up in a few hours.
> 
> 
> I'll post the list of names in order and the list of raffle items. When it's your turn to choose an item, you have 48 hours to select, otherwise we move on to the next person on the list. I don't know how to get this info on "that other forum" O,P,E - hopefully someone will post it over there. We had at least 3 donations from them. Thanks guys!
> ...


If 

If you post it Ill take a screen shot then post it over there would that work?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> I don't know how to get this info on "that other forum" O,P,E


I just copied and pasted this post over on O P E. Will post the winners list there too. Won't even declare that it is '_rigged_' if I don't like the order!

Philbert


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2016)

Miss _COLUMBIA_!!!



Philbert


----------



## PaladinMan187 (Dec 3, 2016)

Now you all got me k I nda excited. I never stuck around to see if i won anything when i donated before.


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I just copied and pasted this post over on O P E. Will post the winners list there too. Won't even declare that it is '_rigged_' if I don't like the order!
> 
> Philbert


If unc wins the first five prizes we'll demand a recount. Or something.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 3, 2016)

svk said:


> If unc wins the first five prizes we'll demand a recount. Or something.



Drawing is done - uploading video. I just want to say in advance that it's not my fault the kids drew my name 8 times.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2016)

. . . . ?


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 3, 2016)

svk said:


> If unc wins the first five prizes we'll demand a recount. Or something.


Perhaps ya fergot unc's 1st post where he put up a saw he'd won & said his name isn't going inna Hat.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 3, 2016)

Philbert said:


> View attachment 540966
> . . . . ?


Another watch that is correct twice a day


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

The suspense....!!!! He's been uploading the vid forever.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2016)

Anticipation . . .



Philbert


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 3, 2016)

OK, all you ugly midgets! Here's the list and the video of the drawing.

RULES:

Yukon Stihl starts it off, and he has 48 hours to choose a prize. After that we move on to the next person, who has 48 hours.
If there is no response or if they decline, we move on to the next until all the prizes are gone.
The prize donater and the prize winner must contact each other to manage delivery.

Congrats to all the winners, but the biggest winner is Scott. Thank you all so much for donating stuff or money or both.
Remember, you can still donate. I'll leave that gofundme page active for a while, and maybe we'll get to that $5,000 mark yet.



**************************************************************

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert

**************************************************************

Thomas Ekervogt - Yukon Stihl (O,P,E,)
Travis Pagel - Tpagel
Tony Connell
Victor Rozeboom – Heroze
Peter Davio – NCPete
Tanner Tobiason
Randy Bloomingburg – rburg
Frank Bierce - Sparkysparks9
John King – tbone75
Anthony Hoffman – semotony
Dallas Davis
Juston Howes – jughead
Matthew Brink – Plowboy83
Mark Andrews
Clint Heenie – Mainewoods
Wilson Shepherd – NCFarmboy
Greg Stihlasaurus
Mark Hoskey – Hoskvarna
Phil Gray
Keith Walsh
Wayne Ogle – Dub11
Jacob J
Michael Akins – n240sxguy
Steve SVK
J's Small Engine Repair – backhoelover
Cole Armbruster – Armbru84
Ralph Holmen – Ralph in MN
Tim Landgent
Philip Jacobs – Philbert
Bob Forsythe - bigbadbob
Todd Mahy
Matt Williams – PaladinMan187
Ron Craig
Brett Black – Chipper1
Derwoodii
Dean Sutter – Blokhead
Gary Jenkins – GCJenks204
Andy Smith – Treesmith
John Holian – Hunter 72
Kim Walker


A little motivation for you, Fiddy!!


----------



## Philbert (Dec 3, 2016)

Congrats to all!

(If you choose the prize I donated (MSA Forestry Helmet), please PM me with your real name, shipping address, social security number, mother's maiden name, PayPal password, etc.)

Philbert


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Dec 3, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Congrats to all!
> 
> (If you choose the prize I donated (MSA Forestry Helmet), please PM me with your real name, shipping address, social security number, mother's maiden name, PayPal password, etc.)
> 
> Philbert


Probably should throw in birthdate, and phone number for good measure!! 

Congratulations to the real winner here....Fiddy!!


----------



## svk (Dec 3, 2016)

Thank you for heading this up @unclemoustache 

Hoping the ported 10-10 will still be around after the first 23 folks go


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 3, 2016)

I'm Super excited!!! 
Hopefully my luck holds out in the treestand tonight [emoji106]
Thanks to all 
Uncle Moustache for putting this on for f150


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 4, 2016)

Somebody over at O,P,E please get ahold of Yukon Stihl and let him know his time is nearly up!

svk, if this keeps up, you just may get your wish.


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 4, 2016)

Yukon Stihl posted on op e 
He would like the port job from Mastermind. 

I'm up next and would like the 346xpg 
Thanks to all 
Sorry to be short traveling to Atlanta. 
Travis. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2016)

Tpagel said:


> Yukon Stihl posted on op eHe would like the port job from Mastermind.


_"Hi All

Thanks to Unclemoustache for doing this for Fiddy. And thanks to all that donated prizes and donated to the cause.

I hope that Scott starts seeing daylight at the end of the problems that have been piled on him.A friend on mine used to say"keep looking up your bound to stumble over something"
Sorry about the delay on getting this started. I was working late on my waste oil furnace in my shop. Minus 30 something is headed our way and it was starting to cut out because it was overdue for a cleaning.

Winter is here dark at 4:30 we have more snow than last year and the cold is on it's way.

So after mulling it over i am going to claim the Mastermind Port Job. I've been wanting a ported saw, just been trying to justify the shipping costs to get it done.
Now the next decision will be what to send...Solo Twin......Echo Twin...or maybe the Disston Twin. More decisions.

Again thanks to everyone involved,Happy Holidays to All

Thomas"_

Philbert


----------



## ncpete (Dec 4, 2016)

List - updated:

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS *Claimed by TPagel*
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind *Claimed by Yukon Stihl*
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy .
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert

Tony Connell up Next! Who can reach out to Tony?


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 4, 2016)

svk said:


> Thank you for heading this up @unclemoustache
> 
> Hoping the ported 10-10 will still be around after the first 23 folks go


I won't take it when my time to choose comes. That brings it 2 wat? 22 ahead?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 4, 2016)

I mailed a check for $40 about 2 weeks ago, did you not get it?


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 4, 2016)

Tpagel said:


> Yukon Stihl posted on op e
> He would like the port job from Mastermind.
> 
> I'm up next and would like the 346xpg
> ...


PM me your address. If you're w/i 100 miles of me , I'll deliver


----------



## Tpagel (Dec 4, 2016)

stihlaficionado said:


> PM me your address. If you're w/i 100 miles of me , I'll deliver



We are 35 miles apart 
I will pm you thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stihlaficionado (Dec 4, 2016)

Tpagel said:


> We are 35 miles apart
> I will pm you thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ill deliver then. It's cheaper for you


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 4, 2016)

I missed where you were taking donations for the raffle. I have a crap-ton of saws I want to get rid of. [edit] I did donate, obviously.


----------



## Dub11 (Dec 4, 2016)

HeRoze said:


> I missed where you were taking donations. I have a crap-ton of saws I want to get rid of.



Whacha got for sale?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 4, 2016)

HeRoze said:


> I missed where you were taking donations. I have a crap-ton of saws I want to get rid of.


There's always the Trading Post, the 2016 Christmas Giving thread http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/2016-christmas-giveaway.303558, or wait for the next fund raiser (usually 2 to 3 per year).

OR, you could start a separate auction thread for a nice saw, and donate the proceeds to Scotts Go Fund Me page.
(* If you do, please provide a link in this thread)

Philbert


----------



## ncpete (Dec 4, 2016)

HeRoze said:


> I missed where you were taking donations for the raffle. I have a crap-ton of saws I want to get rid of. [edit] I did donate, obviously.


good news for me getting a saw then.


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 4, 2016)

ncpete said:


> good news for me getting a saw then.



Oh - silly you - you think mine run. And a good number of them are too big for the work I do.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 4, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> I mailed a check for $40 about 2 weeks ago, did you not get it?



Uh-oh. Never got it. Some post-office moron is buying himself some more crack, methinks.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 5, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Uh-oh. Never got it. Some post-office moron is buying himself some more crack, methinks.



Hasn't been cashed yet. Was written on 20 Nov, was $50, not 40 like I thought (I'm looking at my checkbook) I also wrote a check to my folks, mailed same time, they got it Saturday.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2016)

_"(from dall) . . . can you let them know i am dallas davis i was on the other site but only here now . . ."_

Philbert


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 5, 2016)

oops philbert beat me to it.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 5, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> oops philbert beat me to it.


Gotta be quick!

Philbert


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 5, 2016)

Philbert said:


> Gotta be quick!
> 
> Philbert


lol Boss got me sidetracked at work.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 5, 2016)

So?is it my turn yet?lol


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 5, 2016)

Who / where is Tony Connell? longest 48 hours ever....


----------



## svk (Dec 6, 2016)

HeRoze said:


> Who / where is Tony Connell? longest 48 hours ever....


Oh that's me. I'll take the ported 10-10   

Sorry


----------



## chipper1 (Dec 6, 2016)

svk said:


> Oh that's me. I'll take the ported 10-10
> 
> Sorry


You should get something for that Steve, that was a good one, here you go .


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 6, 2016)

HeRoze said:


> Oh - silly you - you think mine run. And a good number of them are too big for the work I do.


how BIG is too big?????????


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 6, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> how BIG is too big?????????


Dozens of Macs, around 80cc. Couple of 100cc two man Macs. Assorted others. If you're south of ATL sometime you can browse.

Ncfarmboy - what say you on your two generous options?


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 6, 2016)

At 2:00 today, Heroze can choose. 
Don't know who Tony is- maybe someone not connected with AS or O,P,E.


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 6, 2016)

Oh that's me. I'll take the ported 10-10   

For reals. Thanks for the donation Unk!


----------



## ncpete (Dec 6, 2016)

*********************************
The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS *Claimed by HeRoze*
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS *Claimed by TPagel*
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind *Claimed by Yukon Stihl*
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy . *Claimed by NCPete*
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert
**********************************

Which leaves me to the Efco 8200, or the Stihl MS440 MM --- which I already marked above --- as soon as Tree Monkey's raffle on that other site is finished and the winners over there pick.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 6, 2016)

So, fixing the list now:


Thomas Ekervogt - Yukon Stihl (O,P,E,) *el moobs portjob*
Travis Pagel - Tpagel *husqvarna 346xp*
Tony Connell *no response? *
Victor Rozeboom – Heroze *ported 10-10*
Peter Davio – NCPete *what's left from NCFarmboy's listing on the (other site) *
Tanner Tobiason
Randy Bloomingburg – rburg
Frank Bierce - Sparkysparks9
John King – tbone75
Anthony Hoffman – semotony
Dallas Davis
Juston Howes – jughead
Matthew Brink – Plowboy83
Mark Andrews
Clint Heenie – Mainewoods
Wilson Shepherd – NCFarmboy
Greg Stihlasaurus
Mark Hoskey – Hoskvarna
Phil Gray
Keith Walsh
Wayne Ogle – Dub11
Jacob J
Michael Akins – n240sxguy
Steve SVK
J's Small Engine Repair – backhoelover
Cole Armbruster – Armbru84
Ralph Holmen – Ralph in MN
Tim Landgent
Philip Jacobs – Philbert
Bob Forsythe - bigbadbob
Todd Mahy
Matt Williams – PaladinMan187
Ron Craig
Brett Black – Chipper1
Derwoodii
Dean Sutter – Blokhead
Gary Jenkins – GCJenks204
Andy Smith – Treesmith
John Holian – Hunter 72
Kim Walker


----------



## Tannerbob (Dec 6, 2016)

I'm next up. Give me a little time and I'll let you guys know. It'll be tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 6, 2016)

that Spyderco is badass.....


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 6, 2016)

Tannerbob said:


> I'm next up. Give me a little time and I'll let you guys know. It'll be tonight or tomorrow morning at the latest


Only 4 persons ahead of me & three things of interest to me. No the fourth is the participation award ((;


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 7, 2016)

Very generous prizes donated by each and every one of you fellers!!


----------



## Tannerbob (Dec 7, 2016)

I'll go with the timberline.
Thanks for the prizes to choose from and thanks for taking the time to do the raffle unc.


----------



## rburg (Dec 7, 2016)

I believe I am next. I would like the 3 Stihl chains from farmer steve.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 7, 2016)

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS *Claimed by HeRoze*
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS *Claimed by TPagel*
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind *Claimed by Yukon Stihl*
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy *Claimed by Jughead*
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18 *Claimed by Dallas Davis (Dall *on the other site)
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd *Claimed by Sparkysparks9*
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead *Claimed by Tbone75*
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead *Claimed by Tannerbob*
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve *Claimed by rburg*
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy . *Claimed by NCPete*
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert *Claimed by SemoTony*
*******************

@Sparkysparks9 You're up next!


----------



## ncpete (Dec 7, 2016)

Thomas Ekervogt - Yukon Stihl (O,P,E,) *el moobs portjob*
Travis Pagel - Tpagel *husqvarna 346xp*
Tony Connell *no response?*
Victor Rozeboom – Heroze *ported 10-10*
Peter Davio – NCPete *what's left from NCFarmboy's listing on the (other site)*
Tanner Tobiason - *Timberline*
Randy Bloomingburg – rburg *three loops Stihl chain. *
Frank Bierce - Sparkysparks9 *Spyderco Manix*
John King – tbone75 *Fiskars X7*
Anthony Hoffman – semotony *MSA Forestry Helmet*
Dallas Davis *- two loops 84 DL chain*
Juston Howes – jughead *two loops RSF 72 DL chain*
Matthew Brink – Plowboy83
Mark Andrews
Clint Heenie – Mainewoods
Wilson Shepherd – NCFarmboy
Greg Stihlasaurus
Mark Hoskey – Hoskvarna
Phil Gray
Keith Walsh
Wayne Ogle – Dub11
Jacob J
Michael Akins – n240sxguy
Steve SVK
J's Small Engine Repair – backhoelover
Cole Armbruster – Armbru84
Ralph Holmen – Ralph in MN
Tim Landgent
Philip Jacobs – Philbert
Bob Forsythe - bigbadbob
Todd Mahy
Matt Williams – PaladinMan187
Ron Craig
Brett Black – Chipper1
Derwoodii
Dean Sutter – Blokhead
Gary Jenkins – GCJenks204
Andy Smith – Treesmith
John Holian – Hunter 72
Kim Walker


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Dec 7, 2016)

With my pick, I'm going to go for that Spyderco Manix


----------



## ncpete (Dec 7, 2016)

@tbone75, You're up next!


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 7, 2016)

I will take the fiskars X7 .


----------



## ncpete (Dec 7, 2016)

Tannerbob said:


> I'll go with the timberline.
> Thanks for the prizes to choose from and thanks for taking the time to do the raffle unc.


That was going to be my pick, if I didn't need a bigger saw for a few large removals on my property. As it is, whichever one of NCFarmboy's saws survives for me, will make it's way back into a drawing here, most likely within the next year.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 7, 2016)

When it officialy becomes my turn, I'd like the MSA forestry helmet. At least I won't steal any spotlite from H. Clinton taking a participation award at the same time She's getting One.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 7, 2016)

Dallas Davis is up next, and over on the other site. Pinging him now, with the updated list.


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> When it officialy becomes my turn, I'd like the MSA forestry helmet.


Good selection!
Send me a PM with your name and address. 

Philbert


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 8, 2016)

I can use Skippy's 72dl RSF's


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 8, 2016)

Nice work everyone!
.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 8, 2016)

The current list of raffle items is:
--Ported McCulloch 10-10 - Josh Peterson - @unclemoustache on AS *Claimed by HeRoze*
--Husqvarna 346xpg - Mark something-or-other - @stihlaficionado on AS *Claimed by TPagel*
--Port job on pro saw - @El Moobs aka @Mastermind *Claimed by Yukon Stihl*
--2 Loops of RSF 72 dl 3/8 .050 full skip chain, with shipping to lower 48 - @Skippy *Claimed by Jughead*
--Like new 18" bar and loop of semi chisel chain for Husqvarna Large Mount (D009)- @svk
--Two loops of Husqvarna square ground skip 3/8" .050" 72 or 84 DL winners choice and I cover shipping. @Onan18 *Claimed by Dallas Davis (Dall *on the other site)
--New in the box Spyderco Manix II for the raffle. CPM S30V steel, plainedge, black scales.Shipped on my dime. @Joe Kidd *Claimed by Sparkysparks9*
--New Fiskars X7 @Jughead *Claimed by Tbone75*
--Timberline (gently used) with 3/8and 3/8lp burrs @Jughead *Claimed by Tannerbob*
--Three loops of brand new Stihl chain. 18" or 20", .325 .063, or 3/8 .050. Winner's choice. To add even more to this prize, a three pack of the appropriate Stihl files will be sent along with the three loops of the winner's choosing. Shipped to the Lower 48 @farmer steve *Claimed by rburg*
--Donating either: 1) an Efco 8200 w/less than 10 hrs *--OR--* 2) Stihl MS440 MM, new OEM crank seals, intake boot, fuel line & filter, new carb kit. Will let you know which one when Tree Monkey's raffle is over @ncfarmboy . *Claimed by NCPete*
-- MSA Forestry Helmet, with Hearing Muffs, Face Sheild, and Adjustable Suspension (Post #156) shipped to lower 48 @Philbert *Claimed by SemoTony*
*******************

next is @Plowboy83


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 8, 2016)

ncpete said:


> That was going to be my pick, if I didn't need a bigger saw for a few large removals on my property. As it is, whichever one of NCFarmboy's saws survives for me, will make it's way back into a drawing here, most likely within the next year.


I was hoping for the knife. LOL Just missed it ! LOL The Fiskers is great too !
Real happy Scott got some help from everyone that donated !!!


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 8, 2016)

If I read right all that is left if @svk donation. The only saw I have thats is a husq is 359 and I don't think it will work on it. If it doesn't then then I will let the next guy inline go if that the only prize left. I on tractor and hard to read on my phone bouncing around


----------



## svk (Dec 8, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> If I read right all that is left if @svk donation. The only saw I have thats is a husq is 359 and I don't think it will work on it. If it doesn't then then I will let the next guy inline go if that the only prize left. I on tractor and hard to read on my phone bouncing around


You are correct, your saw is a small mount Husky. 

If you wish to pass then @zogger is up.


----------



## beerbelly (Dec 8, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 542099
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone!
> .


By the way Fiddy, has anyone ever told you that you look like an inbred midget from Kentucky?

Kudos to everyone who helped. 

Just for Fiddy...


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 8, 2016)

Yeah I'm gonna pass guys


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 8, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna pass guys



Really? After you swallowed guys whole, you think you can pass them?? 


(Sorry, the grammar police is at it again. Next time put in a comma after 'pass.')


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2016)

(I was just happy that he wasn't passing gas . . .)

Philbert


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 8, 2016)

The poor guy is on a tractor- give him a break with the comma.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 8, 2016)

why would he be on a tractor in a comma?


----------



## zogger (Dec 8, 2016)

svk said:


> You are correct, your saw is a small mount Husky.
> 
> If you wish to pass then @zogger is up.



Ha! 18 inch large mount? As in..find a 29 pin drive and run it on the ported 394? I'M IN! HAHAHAHAHAHA!


----------



## Plowboy83 (Dec 8, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Really? After you swallowed guys whole, you think you can pass them??
> 
> 
> (Sorry, the grammar police is at it again. Next time put in a comma after 'pass.')


I'm lost what you talking about man


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 8, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> why would he be on a tractor in a comma?








That would be in a coma.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 8, 2016)

Plowboy83 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna pass, guys



So, Mark Andrews is up next. Anyone know him?


----------



## Philbert (Dec 8, 2016)

I'm confused: I thought that this was a raffle _FOR_ 08F150. Doesn't the winner have to take Scott?

Philbert


----------



## zogger (Dec 8, 2016)

ncpete said:


> So, Mark Andrews is up next. Anyone know him?



ya, me, reply up above about the last donation from steve. I hope 0fiddy is doing better on all counts.


----------



## svk (Dec 8, 2016)

ncpete said:


> So, Mark Andrews is up next. Anyone know him?


Yes he knows he's up.


----------



## ncpete (Dec 8, 2016)

zogger said:


> ya, me, reply up above about the last donation from steve. I hope 0fiddy is doing better on all counts.


Thanks Mark!


----------



## svk (Dec 8, 2016)

zogger said:


> ya, me, reply up above about the last donation from steve. I hope 0fiddy is doing better on all counts.


Send me your address bud.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 8, 2016)

jughead500 said:


> why would he be on a tractor in a comma?


last time I was in comma, due to traumatic brain injury. Did not knowingly pass guys, did pass gas


----------



## mainewoods (Dec 8, 2016)

Damn Tony. A coma from traumatic brain injury is serious stuff. Hope you recovered from that ok.


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 8, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I'm confused: I thought that this was a raffle _FOR_ 08F150. Doesn't the winner have to take Scott?
> 
> Philbert


Oh god i'm around too many perverts as is.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 9, 2016)

Philbert said:


> I'm confused: I thought that this was a raffle _FOR_ 08F150. Doesn't the winner have to take Scott?
> 
> Philbert


IIRC you're only responsible for a person whose life you saved....since we're in this together do we pass him around? You know couple weeks with you then a couple months w/unc then three weeks w/you followed by 1 1/2 months w/unc or sumtin like dat.


----------



## SeMoTony (Dec 9, 2016)

mainewoods said:


> Damn Tony. A coma from traumatic brain injury is serious stuff. Hope you recovered from that ok.


I can't tell if I got any better or just accustomed 2 it (-; It's only been 44 1/2 yrs. ago. Affects lotta stuff that a person isn't aware of til he reads about it on line and (forhead slap) oh yeah.People have told me to not season chili or stews while I'm cooking cause my taste is way less sensitive. I guess my tasty is their flamethrower. As the marines have said "adapt & overcome".
i


----------



## treesmith (Dec 9, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> View attachment 542099
> 
> 
> Nice work everyone!
> .





Hey wonfiddy, has anyone told you that you look like Stevo from Jackass?

If we raise more money can you PLEASE not post any more snackie pics?

The people I respect on this forum think a great deal of you, bless you, brother.

Here's to you, my friend, even though you've single handedly given me horrific nightmares and forced me to pour bleach in my eyes on more than one occasion...

All the very best to you and yours


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 9, 2016)

Should I put a stop payment on my check? It will cost me $30 to do that though.


----------



## tla100 (Dec 9, 2016)

So where are the rest of the new donations comin? We got like at least 15 more to pay out!!!!!! I can put in an old locked up super 12 and maybe a locked up super ez.......scabbard for a 16" dolmar, OEM plus bar oil n wood chips.....plus a hardcase!!!!!!! Heck even an old poulan top handle that is a PITA to start.......

Just kiddin, I am just bitter I didnt get drawn in first 15. Hah, no worries. If ya'll run another raffle will try throwing something usefull in. Heck got a Fiskas that collects rust, an extra pick-a-roon.....not sure a gift certificate to fix an appliance would go over on an internet forum. Or even a used, gone thru and fixed, washer/dryer........thats all i got!!!!


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 10, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Really? After you swallowed guys whole, you think you can pass them??
> (Sorry, the grammar police is at it again. Next time put in a comma after 'pass.')








Plowboy83 said:


> I'm lost what you talking about man





Sorry - I was modifying the old football joke. You know:

Coach to prospective quarterback, hands him a football. "Hey Joe, think you can pass this?"
Joe - "Gee coach - I don't think I could even swallow it."


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 10, 2016)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Should I put a stop payment on my check? It will cost me $30 to do that though.



Dunno - mail is sometimes very slow around here. Maybe it's still on the way.


----------



## svk (Dec 10, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Dunno - mail is sometimes very slow around here. Maybe it's still on the way.


Normally if mail doesn't arrive in two weeks it's not coming. But I've had stuff take 3 weeks then show up too.


----------



## KenJax Tree (Dec 11, 2016)

unclemoustache said:


> Dunno - mail is sometimes very slow around here. Maybe it's still on the way.


It seems to happen in all the raffles, and only to him. You'll never see it Josh.


----------



## unclemoustache (Dec 11, 2016)

svk said:


> Normally if mail doesn't arrive in two weeks it's not coming. But I've had stuff take 3 weeks then show up too.



I don't know - I've had Emails take longer than that to arrive!


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 13, 2016)

SeMoTony said:


> IIRC you're only responsible for a person whose life you saved....since we're in this together do we pass him around? You know couple weeks with you then a couple months w/unc then three weeks w/you followed by 1 1/2 months w/unc or sumtin like dat.



Someone can have my turn!


----------



## jughead500 (Dec 13, 2016)

So is Skippy Awol?lol


----------



## tbone75 (Dec 13, 2016)

tbone75 said:


> I will take the fiskars X7 .


Got it !! Great little hatchet !! Thanks to everyone that help out . Should make for little better holidays for Scott .
Scott please give us a yell if you find anything else we can do for you !!! Just don't be afraid to ask bout anything , one or more of us can and will help !!!


----------



## HeRoze (Dec 14, 2016)

Got the 10-10 from Unc - awesome! Thanks for your kind donation.


----------



## Armbru84 (Jul 30, 2017)

Hey Scott, just thought I would check in and see how things are going man.


----------



## OnTheRoad (Sep 6, 2017)

Has anybody heard from Scott?


----------



## skippysphins (Sep 6, 2017)

jughead500 said:


> So is Skippy Awol?lol


Just saw this what is up juggy


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 7, 2017)

Same he ok?


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2017)

Does anyone remember his last name? Perhaps we can find him on Facebook.


----------



## stihlaficionado (Sep 7, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone remember his last name? Perhaps we can find him on Facebook.


Unc is the best option imo 

@unclemoustache


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2017)

stihlaficionado said:


> Unc is the best option imo
> 
> @unclemoustache


True. I do see him post on FB occasionally.


----------



## Hinerman (Sep 7, 2017)

blsnelling said:


> Does anyone remember his last name? Perhaps we can find him on Facebook.



Scott Russell


----------



## blsnelling (Sep 7, 2017)

https://www.facebook.com/scott.russell.5815?fref=pb&hc_location=profile_browser


----------



## mdavis1145 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi. I'm a former tree trimmer, who no longer works in the trade. I have a few odds and ends that I'd like to donate. 

Not looking to join the raffle or for anything in return, just trying to help a brother out. My ex took me for everything she could and purposely destroyed the relationship between me and my son, evil *****! Contact me at [email protected] or here with details on donating. Good luck. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## mdavis1145 (Sep 8, 2017)

Those free loading fat bitchs will get you every time. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------



## ncpete (Oct 18, 2017)

mdavis1145 said:


> Hi. I'm a former tree trimmer, who no longer works in the trade. I have a few odds and ends that I'd like to donate.
> 
> Not looking to join the raffle or for anything in return, just trying to help a brother out. My ex took me for everything she could and purposely destroyed the relationship between me and my son, evil *****! Contact me at [email protected] or here with details on donating. Good luck.
> 
> Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk




Hey MDavis, this drawing was completed months ago, but they happen probably twice a year in my experience here. If still interested, keep an eye out in the latest postings, for another drawing.


----------



## mdavis1145 (Oct 18, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I figured it was over long ago. Nobody responded, so I forgot about it. 

Sent from my LGMS550 using Tapatalk


----------

